# OTA question



## Camahoe (Apr 22, 2008)

I have an H21-100 and no local ABC in HD (thanks alot LIN). The possibility is there to pick it up via OTA, is it possible with my receiver, or would I need an HR20 or HR21 with AM21?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Currently the H20 and HR20 have a built in OTA tuner. The HR21 can work with the just released AM21 to tune over the air HD. The H21 might get support for the AM21 at some point in the future but it isn't currently supported.


----------



## Camahoe (Apr 22, 2008)

alright, thanks alot for the answer, guess I won't be able to see certain NBA playoff games in HD


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

If your TV has an ATSC tuner, then you can connect on OTA antenna to your TV to watch your ABC affilitate and other locals.



Camahoe said:


> alright, thanks alot for the answer, guess I won't be able to see certain NBA playoff games in HD


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

kokishin said:


> If your TV has an ATSC tuner, then you can connect on OTA antenna to your TV to watch your ABC affilitate and other locals.


+1

Surf to tvfool.com...you may only need a set-top antenna.

Check it out.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Camahoe said:


> I have an H21-100 and no local ABC in HD (thanks alot LIN). The possibility is there to pick it up via OTA, is it possible with my receiver, or would I need an HR20 or HR21 with AM21?


If your set has more than one HD input with built-in ATSC tuners, you can set up an OTA antenna to go directly into the other input. Then to watch the OTA content you would just change the set's source input.

I'm another LIN casualty, too -- our NBC affiliate. Fortunately I have an HR-20 and this LIN station has a second tower only 8 miles from our house, so a small set-top works great for me.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Ziggy, love the limerick!


----------

